# Bodybuilding warehouse AVOID AVOID!!!



## Nobraincells (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi guys just Some info to maybe save you some money and headache or worse!

I order bulk supplements for my gym and promote them or give them away as incentives. Recently bbw was recommended so I made a small order to test them out. Here's what happened.

I signed up and emailed them to ask if they had any offers. They replied no. A few hours later I receive an email stating all products are 20% off. So I query this and ask if as a customer I'm entitled to it as I've asked, not been told and then paid prior to this offer.

I'm told no, sorry But they would throw in a freeshot of

a pre workout they are currently doing.

When I found out this free shot is included in every order I took to Facebook to ask them about this.

to my surprise I was fobbed off so decided to have a bit of banter with them which was light hearted and ended with me jokingly saying 'please don't spit in my protein'

so I receive my proud which comes in a pouch and to my surprise not only is there no free sample, the pouch is completely torn spilling all of the product.

Skme me researvh later I found out they have staRted using a cheap courier to maximise profits, even though existing customers (92%) said they were happy with the current courier.

When I contacted them I was told this much be my fault and I did not know how to open a pouch. It was rude patronising and unprofessional. I explained the structure of their packaging to them and told them how this could have happened. They then blamed my neighbour saying he must have somehow got hold of the package and damaged it!!!

Alarm bells are now ringing at how poor this company is. So I make another small order with a completely different credit card in another name to a different address using a different computer.

Somehow they managed to find out it was me as the delivery had my name on it even though I ordered from a different name!!! Anyway I opened the pack and no tear this time thank god. However, upon opening the pouch 3, yes 3 bloody dead flies inside! I've thrown it away and will never ever use them again. Pathetic childish and completely unprofessional company.

It seems very over the top seeing as they made a mistake and could have refunded or replaced the product which for them probably costs less than 10 pound to make. never seen anything like it!!!!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Seems bad that that has happened  Hopefully it's just a case of massive bad luck as I've never had any problems with them tbh. Also get it delivered the next day despite choosing the 1-2 days option.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Never had a problem with them.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Nobraincells said:


> I make another small order with a completely different credit card in another name to a different address using a different computer.
> 
> Somehow they managed to find out it was me as the delivery had my name on it even though I ordered from a different name!!!!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Nobraincells;4864049 said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Maxwellthedog (Jun 26, 2013)

i like 'em!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Bollox...


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi,

Firstly, the above is a complete fabrication.

1) You asked on Facebook whether there would be an offer on soon before you placed your order, and we at the time, said we had no plans for one. This was correct at the time. Offers are usually created on the day based on available stock levels, new products we'd like to highlight or to manage order volumes throughout the month.

2) The code was not 20%, it was 10% in the newsletter.

3) When you reported a problem with your order (reported the day the discount code was launched), we simply asked for a picture to confirm any damage done. We have to do this, as (as you can imagine) we often get a lot of people saying something's damaged just to get free protein. We need some sort of evidence so we don't lose money on these sort of online frauds which would then be passed on to other customers in the form of higher costs.

4) When a picture was supplied, it was a massive slit in the bag - I have posted this picture on the forum for everyone to see. It looks like it has been cut open with scissors on purpose, and would not get sent out that way (we have 3 checks on every order before it goes out).

5) The last accusation is plainly libellous - we operate in a custom made, steel skinned clean room with HACCP safety processes.

The situation as I see it, is that you asked us whether there was going to be a discount code, a member of staff told you there wasn't going to be (and there wasn't then, none was planned). When a code got sent out, you were annoyed and thought you'd get your money back by claiming a damaged item. Now that we haven't given you the refund, you've gone onto forums to try to damage our business.

In fact in an email just now you've said that was your goal.

The above post is fraudulent, and it's upsetting to see the lengths someone will go to because he didn't hear about a 10% code the day before it was launched (not that it was planned anyway).

Kieran

BBWarehouse


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

PaulB said:


> Bollox...


Exactly!

Kieran

BBWarehouse


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Funny how these flaming threads keep popping up targeting specific companies.

Most bulk/cheap suppliers use sh1t couriers its par for the course.

I have used bbw many times and am a happy customer.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

holy fawwek


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Read the rules op

Cool story, however I like fiction so a few pics wouldn't have gone a miss


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

haha what a muppet :lol:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Get to the chopper!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

BBWarehouse said:


> *In fact in an email just now you've said that was your goal.*


What a beauty :lol: :lol:


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Nobraincells is a fitting username


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

What's the protein in dem flies?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

What a load of crap!

I've used BBW loads of times , and their service has always been top quality.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

Post the mail?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Used them for the 1st time last week and apart from almost choking on a fcukin vit c tab I can't fault them


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> What a load of crap!
> 
> I've used BBW loads of times , and their service has always been top quality.


Their protein tastes like **** but cant fault their service


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

breeda said:


> Their protein tastes like **** but cant fault their service


U tried chocolate orange?


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Pics of the dead flies, or you're talking absolute shart.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> U tried chocolate orange?


Yes mate smelt lovely but tasted bland as fuk. Didnt taste anything like choc orange, all their stuff tastes very artificial to me


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

breeda said:


> Yes mate smelt lovely but tasted bland as fuk. Didnt taste anything like choc orange, all their stuff tastes very artificial to me


I think it's bang on and I'm a big Terry's choc orange fan, u must be mixing it with vinegar, try water


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

breeda said:


> Yes mate smelt lovely but tasted bland as fuk. Didnt taste anything like choc orange, all their stuff tastes very artificial to me


Banoffee was alright back when it came in a big white tub. Not ordered anything since then.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> I think it's bang on and I'm a big Terry's choc orange fan, u must be mixing it with vinegar, try water


Mixed with milk and water (separately) I thought it was a let down but if you like it crack on


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

vtec_yo said:


> Banoffee was alright back when it came in a big white tub. Not ordered anything since then.


Dont think I tried that 1 but did try toffee and that was a disappointment too.

Came in 4kg white tubs if I remember correctly not ordered from them in a while


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Recently used them for first time and was completely satisfied (5kg protein at a great price delivered following day with free delivery!)

Just one question; do dead flies add to protein count or detract from it?


----------



## Bakerman (Feb 14, 2014)

I actually hung all of my sitting room wallpaper using their Performance Protein as the paste.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

breeda said:


> Their protein tastes like **** but cant fault their service


Thier choc cookie was nice, back when it came in plastic tubs.


----------



## rfclee (May 12, 2013)

have to say IMO BBW are a top notch company and are one of the few companies who actually give u great service and also throw in freebies without having to  never had any issues.


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

Sub-Zero said:


> Thier choc cookie was nice, back when it came in plastic tubs.


Never got around to tastin that flavour because Everything I had from them had an artificial after taste mate

I did hear a few people rave about it tho


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

breeda said:


> Came in 4kg white tubs if I remember correctly not ordered from them in a while


That was quite a while ago - our Pure Whey 80 get's awesome reviews  Could I tempt you back if we created a special UKM only 20% code off everything for the next couple days? That's give you an awesome deal on whey... and the reviews have been fantastic  Take a look here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/251673-bbw-pure-whey-protein-concentrate-80-reviews.html


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Ive used them in the past and never had a problem and they have been a sponsor on here and other sites for long enough so they can't be that bad


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

Me too, never had a problem with my orders,

It's ok to complain but back it up with facts,


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

BBWarehouse said:


> That was quite a while ago - our Pure Whey 80 get's awesome reviews  Could I tempt you back if we created a special UKM only 20% code off everything for the next couple days? That's give you an awesome deal on whey... and the reviews have been fantastic  Take a look here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/251673-bbw-pure-whey-protein-concentrate-80-reviews.html


I'll probably take advantage of that deal, if you reduce the shipping to Denmark... :beer: (MP has free, GN and TPW does it for £5... :innocent: )


----------



## steveb1 (Feb 13, 2014)

@Nobraincells do you think your really smart or something? everyone saw straight through it. personally i hope bbw sue you over this because your a liar and not a clever one either. thinking you can mess up someones business because you didnt get your way. disgraceful. and you deserve to be banned for being a liar and trying to ruin the reputation of a sponsor who has done nothing wrong @Lorian


----------



## breeda (Feb 23, 2014)

BBWarehouse said:


> That was quite a while ago - our Pure Whey 80 get's awesome reviews  Could I tempt you back if we created a special UKM only 20% code off everything for the next couple days? That's give you an awesome deal on whey... and the reviews have been fantastic  Take a look here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/251673-bbw-pure-whey-protein-concentrate-80-reviews.html


Admittedly it was a while ago mate

If it was 4 days ago you might have had a chance but I'm currently stocked up with wgey from one of your competitors

I am tight, so if there's ab offer going around at the time I will keep you guys in mind for my next purchase


----------



## Handsofstone (Apr 7, 2013)

> So I make another small order with a completely different credit card in another name to a different address using a different computer.


Sorry but why would you go through all that trouble when you could just use another company i no fine well i wouldn't use any company again if i felt they ****ed me over seems a lot of bashing on company's recently.


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

BBW are a great company i dont believe the post at all, never had a issue with them an they were first company i ever did a online order with around 5 years back, used many times since never an issue


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I think bans should be given for over the top thread titles


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

Ordered twice, never had a problem with them.


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

What a complete tool - I agree with BBW and that bag looks like it has been damaged on purpose. I've used BBW on a number of times and I've never once had a problem with them. For the package to look like that someone must've taken a hacksaw to the box too, funny there is no picture of that.

Let us see the email!!!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

steveb1 said:


> @Nobraincells do you think your really smart or something? everyone saw straight through it. personally i hope bbw sue you over this because your a liar and not a clever one either. thinking you can mess up someones business because you didnt get your way. disgraceful. and you deserve to be banned for being a liar and trying to ruin the reputation of a sponsor who has done nothing wrong @Lorian


Why have you tagged the admin of this site in this? They have more important things to do than scan a negative post, if you want to run to someone, tag a mod

Nothing against you at all, I agree with what you've posted. But all the posts I see from you are either negative and/or tagging mods and admins into threads


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

BBWarehouse said:


> That was quite a while ago - our Pure Whey 80 get's awesome reviews  Could I tempt you back if we created a special UKM only 20% code off everything for the next couple days? That's give you an awesome deal on whey... and the reviews have been fantastic  Take a look here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/251673-bbw-pure-whey-protein-concentrate-80-reviews.html


I'm up for some of that


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Only complaint I have with BBW is their awesome Excel BCAA is constantly out of stock. BBW are one of the few really decent supplement companies!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

sigarner said:


> What a complete tool - I agree with BBW and that bag looks like it has been damaged on purpose. I've used BBW on a number of times and I've never once had a problem with them. For the package to look like that someone must've taken a hacksaw to the box too, funny there is no picture of that.
> 
> *Let us see the email!!!*


What I was thinking of asking


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Echo said:


> Why have you tagged the admin of this site in this? They have more important things to do than scan a negative post, if you want to run to someone, tag a mod
> 
> Nothing against you at all, I agree with what you've posted. But all the posts I see from you are either negative and/or tagging mods and admins into threads


I'm guessing he might not know the mods from the admins?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Echo said:


> Why have you tagged the admin of this site in this? They have more important things to do than scan a negative post, if you want to run to someone, tag a mod
> 
> Nothing against you at all, I agree with what you've posted. But all the posts I see from you are either negative and/or tagging mods and admins into threads


He loves tagging the Admin aswell as letting us know he's gay too..lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I ordered 4kg italian vanila milkshake from BBW,delivered no bother and tastes good.One complaint,I never got any free flies?Can you send those out please?Thanks.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> He loves tagging the Admin *aswell as letting us know he's gay too*..lol


I was going to write that too actually, but didn't fancy getting into a debate where he accuses me of being homophobic :lol:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Echo said:


> I was going to write that too actually, but didn't fancy getting into a debate where he accuses me of being homophobic :lol:


lol...

He's a smart troll..just on a wind up.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

The sad thing about this is it could make people think twice about using bbw. Enough positive reviews on here though to know that they are decent


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

BBW always good in my book


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

steveb1 said:


> @Nobraincells do you think your really smart or something? everyone saw straight through it. personally i hope bbw sue you over this because your a liar and not a clever one either. thinking you can mess up someones business because you didnt get your way. disgraceful. and you deserve to be banned for being a liar and trying to ruin the reputation of a sponsor who has done nothing wrong @Lorian


Are you Laurie??


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

BBWarehouse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Firstly, the above is a complete fabrication.
> 
> ...


thats just extremely sad and pathetic!

id laugh, but im actually still in shock. Some people?!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Just noticed ops gone red, must of had a few negs


----------



## Boroboy1980 (Dec 16, 2013)

3 flies!!

How come he got more protien than me!!

Enter code FLY/LIE at check out?


----------



## wtw (Jan 10, 2013)

Nobraincells said:


> Alarm bells are now ringing at how poor this company is. So I make another small order with a completely different credit card in another name to a different address using a different computer.
> 
> *Somehow they managed to find out it was me as the delivery had my name on it even though I ordered from a different name!!! *


Are you a fvcking retard!?


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Never had a problem with BBW. Been spot on every time. Prices, products and customers service all brilliant.


----------



## voop (Jan 21, 2013)

I myself never had a problem with them


----------



## cookie1983 (Jan 6, 2012)

Its taking the OP a while to respond he must be away trying to get a freebie at tesco's


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

@BBWarehouse Bodybuilding warehouse any sign of getting musclepharm assault back in stock soon?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Boroboy1980 said:


> 3 flies!!
> 
> How come he got more protien than me!!
> 
> Enter code FLY/LIE at check out?


Only for 24 hours though, so you have to hurry to use this exclusive code! :lol:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Eh... If there is three flies in the protein technically it's mislabeled as a wpc80 product. Please rename it to blend


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

No flies on this guy.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BBWarehouse said:


> That was quite a while ago - our Pure Whey 80 get's awesome reviews  Could I tempt you back if we created a special UKM only 20% code off everything for the next couple days? That's give you an awesome deal on whey... and the reviews have been fantastic  Take a look here: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse/251673-bbw-pure-whey-protein-concentrate-80-reviews.html


Dont tell the OP for **** sake! :lol:


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

You don't even have to get half way through the post to realise it's complete rubbish. The three fly were the icing on the bullsh1t cake!


----------



## redpat1 (Oct 30, 2012)

Good company, strong service. Perhaps to popular as I had to place an order for "all in one" with another company as they seem to be out of stock whenever I need to place an order.

Not a criticism as it probably shows the popularity, quality and value of the product.


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

I think they are ok. I've not had a problem. I think they were friendly too. And affordable . I like the offers too and find there website helpful and delivery is good as they leave it with the next door neighbour .

Just shame ur having such back luck with them. Hope they didn't do what u say they did.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> What's the protein in dem flies?


7x that of steak. Apparently


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

sigarner said:


> I'm up for some of that


Thank you everyone for the support, one of the reasons we love this forum and UK Muscle members  As promised earlier in the thread, and hopefully as a nice way to say thanks, we've created a code that'll give UKM members 20% off everything within our own brand. To ensure no one misses out and hopefully to give everyone enough notice, we've set this code to end Friday so there's less chance of people missing it. Just enter UKMTHANKS and whatever you order in the BBW (Home Grown) range, will be 20% cheaper for you.


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

BBWarehouse said:


> Thank you everyone for the support, one of the reasons we love this forum and UK Muscle members  As promised earlier in the thread, and hopefully as a nice way to say thanks, we've created a code that'll give UKM members 20% off everything within our own brand. To ensure no one misses out and hopefully to give everyone enough notice, we've set this code to end Friday so there's less chance of people missing it. Just enter UKMTHANKS and whatever you order in the BBW (Home Grown) range, will be 20% cheaper for you.


Sounds good, do you have musclepharm-z-core-pm-60-capsules in stock as I want a good quality zma formula I help me sleep and build.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt_taunton said:


> Sounds good, do you have musclepharm-z-core-pm-60-capsules in stock as I want a good quality zma formula I help me sleep and build.


have you tried either DY GHBlast or Musclepharma Bulletproof for a deep, better sleep?

ive use DYs quite a lot, missus even uses it. One of the best products ive bought in a long time, was really impressed with it.

Bulletproof is highly rated too. Cheaper with more servings.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/musclepharm-bullet-proof-40-servings


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Clubber Lang said:


> have you tried either DY GHBlast or Musclepharma Bulletproof for a deep, better sleep?
> 
> ive use DYs quite a lot, missus even uses it. One of the best products ive bought in a long time, was really impressed with it.
> 
> ...


I was very dissapointed with the dy ghblast. Done nothing for me! Still got 3/4 tub left if you want it for free?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> I was very dissapointed with the dy ghblast. Done nothing for me! Still got 3/4 tub left if you want it for free?


really? Sorry to hear that. KO's me quite quickly, especially when missus is watching soaps lol.


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> really? Sorry to hear that. KO's me quite quickly, especially when missus is watching soaps lol.


Don't they sell z core pm by muscle pharm?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt_taunton said:


> Don't they sell z core pm by muscle pharm?


BBW current range of muscle pharm

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/musclepharm

not sure if they plan to stock it.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

ive made over ten orders through the years at @BBWarehouse and never had a problem, ever !


----------



## lm73 (Jan 2, 2014)

Didnt have any problems with my order,and will be using them again Great service


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> BBW current range of muscle pharm
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/musclepharm
> 
> not sure if they plan to stock it.


Cool just placed an order on something. I have to say most of my orders have been from them of late and as long as they stay good value I will keep ordering. I never have money left though at end of month. I've been told I buy too much lol.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Matt_taunton said:


> Cool just placed an order on something. I have to say most of my orders have been from them of late and as long as they stay good value I will keep ordering. I never have money left though at end of month. *I've been told I buy too much lol*.


lol, ive got loads of tubs and bags half used, always buy something else before finishing things. Nothing wrong with variety lol.

need bigger cupboards tho.


----------



## Matt_taunton (Oct 2, 2013)

Clubber Lang said:


> lol, ive got loads of tubs and bags half used, always buy something else before finishing things. Nothing wrong with variety lol.
> 
> need bigger cupboards tho.


Like a sweet draw, u should open your own shop lol.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

benno_2010 said:


> Are you Laurie??


Was actually thinking that myself he was the other fanatic tagger here lol.


----------



## Mergal (Nov 7, 2013)

I only order from BBW and one other company, and i honestly believe BBW is one of the best around! Fantastic service, Fantastic products and most orders recieved next day despite selecting normal (up to 3 days delivery)

Also all my deliverys have come in boxes, just stating, therflor all products have been in perfect condition, so i dnt understand how poster claims product was damaged as i assume it was sent in a box!


----------

